# Whew I'm back... :)



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

From a wonderfully fun, but tiring week in San Antonio TX. We were attending a Christian Film Festival down there which was super great, but always nice to get back home to my goaties!!  It was great though, and I got to meet and get a picture with the Hollywood actor Kirk Cameron.  

Anyway...hope you all and your goaties are doing great!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering where you went.  :wave:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to have ya back!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! It's great to be back!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am sure it was so much fun!

I want to see his new movie Fireproof. do you know when ti comes out on DVD?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it's going to be available on the 27th...thats what I read on the website. http://www.fireproofthemovie.com/index.php It won best Feature at the festival this weekend.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome back! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

FarmGirl18 said:


> From a wonderfully fun, but tiring week in San Antonio TX. We were attending a Christian Film Festival down there which was super great, but always nice to get back home to my goaties!!  It was great though, and I got to meet and get a picture with the Hollywood actor Kirk Cameron.
> 
> Anyway...hope you all and your goaties are doing great!


 Sounds like you had a great time. We want to see the picture. :leap: :clap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Epona142.  Here's the picture.  I'm on the left, and it's my friend Danielle on the right.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice picture


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to see you back Bethany! Great piccie too....thanks for sharing!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey, and Liz.


----------

